
Debunking the Myth of China’s AI Superiority - zwieback
https://www.eetimes.com/debunking-the-myth-of-chinas-ai-superiority/
======
zwieback
_A common narrative on China, prevalent in the United States, often says that
China’s top-down, monolithic innovation policy has led to economic success.
The report calls this a “myth.” Ernst argues that things are never so simple
nor so homogeneous in China. The report quotes Harvard’s Mark Wu: “What makes
China complicated is that, while the Party-state holds vast control levers, it
allows market forces to play out in huge swaths of the economy.”_

